# 585 Ultra - 3 versions



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Fast on the flats-









Light for the climbs-









Durable for the wet weather-


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

dontcha love your pulsion crank?
i have it on my 585 as well. 
woof


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

rmadore said:


> dontcha love your pulsion crank?
> i have it on my 585 as well.
> woof


Uhm, those are Campy cranks in the pictures.


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

Forrest Root said:


> Uhm, those are Campy cranks in the pictures.


oops - my eyes aren't what they used to be -


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep. Campy Record Compacts.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beyoot*

Bought a Colnago Dream HX as my schmancy Euro bike, but find myself eyeing 585 Ultras now... better be a Christmas bonus happening soon.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Sablotny- Cant go wrong with Colnago!


----------

